# 24 in Schwinn Varsity



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a 1979 24 in Schwinn varsity,all original ,gears and brakes all seem to work,with a good clean up and new tires it would look pretty good,would this be worth anything as is,I don't see the smaller ones that often.Just trying to get opinions on value or if parts are worth anything as this is the first 10 speed ive had in 35 years


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 7, 2015)

from what i've seen in my area,100 bucks is the average price for one in good shape.seems the smaller ones are difficult to sell.the camelback frames draw a bit more.


----------



## how (Jul 7, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> from what i've seen in my area,100 bucks is the average price for one in good shape.seems the smaller ones are difficult to sell.the camelback frames draw a bit more.




You are right I just bought a 73 that is close to mint once I am done with it. I paid 110 from the original owner and didnt want to pay that much but it was so nice and its for my grandsons birthday. I would think its a much better deal to buy a clean one for 110 than a rough one for 50.
I would say that bike is worth 50 tops.

I bought a 3 speed camel back Speedster once with 24 inch tires it was almost mint also for 50 bucks I turned it into a Manta Ray Clone and sold it for very little profit. I really wanted the tires for my real Manta Ray


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok thanks I think I list it here and see


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 7, 2015)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I have a 1979 24 in Schwinn varsity,all original ,gears and brakes all seem to work,with a good clean up and new tires it would look pretty good,would this be worth anything as is,I don't see the smaller ones that often.Just trying to get opinions on value or if parts are worth anything as this is the first 10 speed ive had in 35 years




It looks to be all original except for the rear derailleur. The original unit was a GT-510, which are very easy to find if one was so inclined.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 7, 2015)

Tires are expensive


----------



## how (Jul 7, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Tires are expensive




naw I get Kenda's that size for 15 bucks


----------



## momo608 (Jul 7, 2015)

how said:


> naw I get Kenda's that size for 15 bucks




You made me look again, you are right. I must have looked between listings the first time. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's mine-Aug '79. I'm throwing it up on CL for $40. V/r Shawn


----------



## yktnyc (Jul 16, 2015)

*Front wheel need replacing*



Freqman1 said:


> Here's mine-Aug '79. I'm throwing it up on CL for $40. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 224423View attachment 224424View attachment 224425View attachment 224426




My Schwinn JV needs a new front wheel, do you know where I can find one that will fit?? I understand the 24" 3/8 tires are easily available on Kenda's but the rim is alot more difficult to replace. Would only the 24" ISO 547mm schwinn specfic rim fit, or can i find an appropriate replaceable?


----------



## how (Jul 16, 2015)

yktnyc said:


> My Schwinn JV needs a new front wheel, do you know where I can find one that will fit?? I understand the 24" 3/8 tires are easily available on Kenda's but the rim is alot more difficult to replace. Would only the 24" ISO 547mm schwinn specfic rim fit, or can i find an appropriate replaceable?




if you know where a swap meet is not so far, or a bike shop that deals in old Schwinn parts
the wheel is not so hard to find. Came on 24" Speedsters, 24 inch breeze, Not any 24 inch tire will fit that, it has to be S5 or S6 specific.


----------

